# Meet Ziggy!



## lor5473 (Aug 22, 2009)

I would love to introduce you all to our new baby - Ziggy - he is 15 weeks old and is a black cockapoo - we got him from a breeder in TN and we live in IL. He has a sweet disposition and is always happy! I would love any tips on training etc...This is our first cockapoo - we have always had full bred poodles in the past (didn't get one this time as the last one was too tense and hypher)

I attached a picture - hope I did it right!


----------



## brazilianangel (Sep 9, 2009)

Aww congrats on the new baby! 
He's adorable!


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Welcome to the site!  He's a cutie. Can't wait to hear more about him. If you have any questions, don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hey welcome, he is gorgeous.


----------



## niccolina17 (Sep 8, 2009)

sooooo cute!! congratulations, you are very lucky to have Ziggy in your life. Training is a snap; basically, he is super smart and will decide what he wants to listen to 

Enjoy your time with him!


----------



## Reilly621 (Oct 20, 2009)

*I'm from TN too!*

I got Reilly from Tennessee, too-what breeder? Maybe our pups are related!
Cathy, Reilly's mom


----------



## lor5473 (Aug 22, 2009)

Ziggy is from a breeder 2 hours from Nashville - I will have to find the name!


----------



## murphysmom (Dec 6, 2009)

he is cute! 

We get our little "baby" next week!


----------



## Reilly621 (Oct 20, 2009)

i think Reilly might be related..He is from between Knoxville and Nashville...


----------

